# أريد gcood لفتح السن (ألغظة) لنظام الfunoc



## malsamman (25 مارس 2008)

الرجاء المساعدة:15:


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (27 مارس 2008)

برجاء التوضيح أكثر حتى يتثنى لنا المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## علي الدليمي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وعظم الله أجرك ...الرجاء التواصل بالمزيد


----------



## A66Z (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم الرجاء توضيح العملية المراد تنفيذها
مثلا على مكنة خراطة cncام عل مكنة فارزة cnc
وان شاء الله نقدم لك المساعدة


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------

